# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  القافلة الموحدة لمؤازرة الزعيم بود مدني ...

## Deimos

*الرجاء من من يرغب في حضور مباراة المريخ وجزيرة الفيل المقامة يوم الجمعة بودمدني تسجيل إسمه ورقم هاتفه والحضور إلي دار النادي يوم الخميس عقب صلاة المغرب ...

و  بإذن الله سيقوم مريخاب المنتديات والفيس بوك والألتراس وشباب من أجل المريخ بتسيير قافلة موحدة لدعم الزعيــــم ومؤازرته ...

وكلما زاد العدد كلما قلت الرسوم المفروضة علي الفرد .. وقد تم تقديرها ما بين 20-25 ج متضمنة تكاليف الرحلة ذهاباً وإياباً وتذكرة الدخول إلي الإستاد ...

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*احيك يا عزو مع انك كج   لكن  مريخابي درجة اولي .....
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

احيك يا عزو مع انك كج   لكن  مريخابي درجة اولي .....





يمنع من السفر فورا:zxcv23::zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*عزو  ولا انا    الاتنين كج والله   ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

احيك يا عزو مع انك كج   لكن  مريخابي درجة اولي .....



أخوك إجتاز إختبار الكجوجية بنسبة نجاح 99% ...

الواحد ده لكف العين ... :a26:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يمنع من السفر فورا:zxcv23::zxcv23:



الحمد لله يا أبو حميد الزول ده في جدة ماعنده طريقة يجينا هنا ...

:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الحمد لله يا أبو حميد الزول ده في جدة ماعنده طريقة يجينا هنا ...

:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h



 
غايتو كورة الاتحاد ربك رب الخير سترو لطف  

شباب  مدنى  عليكم عمل حظر  للكجوج  خصوصا هناى دا  

اسالوه اول  مرة دخل  استاد المريخ حصل  شنو 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أخوك إجتاز إختبار الكجوجية بنسبة نجاح 99% ...

الواحد ده لكف العين ... :a26:



 نشهد ليك ب 90% بس العشرة الباقية بعد يوم الجمعه
*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*موفقين إنشاء الله 

ولا لدعم الكجاجين:smileyshot22:
*

----------


## مناوي

*يا شباب انا حاكون قدامكم ان شاء الله 
وانتا يا عزو عارف رقمي ............. 
نتلاقي في الاستاد ما (في الرملة الدقاقا) 
لا والف لا للكج

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 نشهد ليك ب 90% بس العشرة الباقية بعد يوم الجمعه



موعدنا يوم الجمعة إن شاء الله ...

عشان تقنتع يا كسلاوي ...

ميدو ون ناس مدني قالوا متكفلين بيه والفاليوم علي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن أحمد
					

موفقين إنشاء الله 

ولا لدعم الكجاجين:smileyshot22:



:3_2_10[1]: :ANSmile06: :3_2_10[1]:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يا شباب انا حاكون قدامكم ان شاء الله 
وانتا يا عزو عارف رقمي ............. 
نتلاقي في الاستاد ما (في الرملة الدقاقا) 
لا والف لا للكج




ربنا يوصلك بالسلامة نتقابل بره الإستاد ...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حضور انشاء الله وربنا يبعد مننا الكج ...

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*والله   عزو دا اكبر  كج   الله يستر منو ساهي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

والله   عزو دا اكبر  كج   الله يستر منو ساهي




أب سن يضحك علي أب سنين ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

حضور انشاء الله وربنا يبعد مننا الكج ...




آميــــــن يارب
*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووق

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

أب سن يضحك علي أب سنين ...

تهئ تهئ تهئ



عليك الله ما كجيتنا يوم كورة الممتاز الفات ديك  يوم مرابط مرضنا ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

عليك الله ما كجيتنا يوم كورة الممتاز الفات ديك  يوم مرابط مرضنا ؟؟؟؟؟



ههههههههههههاي 

وإنت يادكتور كنت قاعد في شاخور ... ماكنت معاي في الزريبة !!! ...

كورنر :
أخوك بخش أي كورة للمريخ حتي الوديات ومرات التمارين يعني لو كنت كج كان المريخ ده هبط الدرجة الأولي ...

*

----------


## ودالياس

*عزو انت الناس دي كلها بتقول انت الكج ما تمشي احسن


انشاء الله حضور

تحياتي للجميع
*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرشيد
					

احيك يا عزو مع انك كج   لكن  مريخابي درجة اولي .....



انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز:596746: هنا
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امير الشامى
					

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه



تسلم يا زعيـــــــــم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالياس
					

عزو انت الناس دي كلها بتقول انت الكج ما تمشي احسن


 انشاء الله حضور

 تحياتي للجميع




أووووووووووو حبيبنا ود الياس ... ياخي ماتصدق كل ما يقال ...

كورنر :
القمم مستهدفة ... :21:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled elamin
					

انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز:596746: هنا



أثني ... :sudilol: :sudilol: :sudilol:
*

----------

